# Treccine/codini



## DanyD

Ciao a tutti!
Come si chiamano in inglese le treccine?

Grazie!


----------



## Manuel_M

_pigtails_??
not sure


----------



## dalila

What about dreadlocks?


----------



## lsp

Since they're braided, I'm going to suggest "corn rows."


----------



## Manuel_M

Actually the WR dictionary givs both _plaits _and _pigtails_


----------



## lsp

You're right, Manuel. But, if you do an image search, you get images that go way beyond pigtails, so I don't know what to make of that.


----------



## DanyD

In Italian we distinguish between "trecce" and "treccine": that's why I wondered if "pigtails" was good for "treccine"...
So the long subtle ones are "corn rows"?


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Ho sentito usare, spesso, _dreads_ per treccine, quelle molto sottili.


----------



## You little ripper!

According to Oxford Paravia:

*treccina*

sostantivo femminile 
(da rasta) dreadlock.

*pigtail*

nome 
codino m. ; to wear one’s hair in ~s avere i codini.

*treccia*
pl. -ce 

sostantivo femminile 
1.  (di capelli) plait, braid AE ; avere o portare le -ce to wear (one’s hair in) plaits; farsi le -ce to plait one’s hair

http://images.google.com.au/images?...:en-US:official_s&sa=N&tab=wi&sourceid=tipimg


----------



## lsp

I still have doubts, no matter what the dictionary says. The fact is, dreadlocks are matted hair, not braids.


----------



## Alxmrphi

What are corn-rows?


----------



## lsp

Alex_Murphy said:
			
		

> What are corn-rows?


Google it. Here's an example. They are braids that start at the root.


----------



## You little ripper!

lsp said:
			
		

> I still have doubts, no matter what the dictionary says. The fact is, dreadlocks are matted hair, not braids.


What would you call what are pictured in the Google images then? Are they braids or dreadlocks?

P.S. I'm refering to the link in Post 9.


----------



## lsp

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> What would you call what are pictured in the Google images then? Are they braids or dreadlocks?
> 
> P.S. I'm refering to the link in Post 9.


They are mixed (corn rows and dreads, NOT braids). Like the first image (enlarged here), many are corn rows. But on looking at each image further I found "Treccine aderenti" here, which may shed some light.


----------



## You little ripper!

lsp said:
			
		

> They are mixed (corn rows and dreads, NOT braids). Like the first image (enlarged here), many are corn rows. But on looking at each image further I found "Treccine aderenti" here, which may shed some light.


Thanks Lsp.


----------



## queentr48

Hello
Like everything it depends what you are trying to describe.
French braids are done similar to corn rows using hair on your skull.
a plait or a braid is loose and not "woven" like corn rows.

TR


----------



## lsp

queentr48 said:
			
		

> Hello
> Like everything it depends what you are trying to describe.
> French braids are done similar to corn rows using hair on your skull.
> a plait or a braid is loose and not "woven" like corn rows.
> 
> TR


I think it's misleading to call French braids and corn rows similar, queen. Except that all the hair is not gathered into a ponytail and then braided in equal sections (i.e., more hair is added to the braid sections with each crossover), they are very different.


----------



## queentr48

Buondi',
you are quite correct, I was referring to the similarity of their startting points .  We are splitting hair, however.
No pun inteneded, naturally. The question remains, would braid be mmore descriptive?
TR


----------



## DanyD

Thank you all, I'm learning more words about the hair than ever!

So we have

plaits/braids= trecce

pigtail= coda (di cavallo)

corn-rows= treccine aderenti

dreads= "trecce" rasta

But what about this one?

http://www.hairmarket.it/categ/acc/hair%20extension/immagini/rasta-girl-small.jpg


----------



## Fedora

DanyD said:
			
		

> Thank you all, I'm learning more words about the hair than ever!
> 
> So we have
> 
> plaits/braids= trecce
> 
> pigtail= coda (di cavallo)
> 
> corn-rows= treccine aderenti
> 
> dreads= "trecce" rasta
> 
> But what about this one?
> 
> http://www.hairmarket.it/categ/acc/hair%20extension/immagini/rasta-girl-small.jpg


Isn't coda di cavallo a pony tail? 
These are pigtails.  What are they in italian? 

As for the girl in your link: In my honest opinion her hair looks crimped not braided. But I could be wrong. It only looks braided at the roots. Her actual hair looks crimped.


----------



## DanyD

They are "le codine".

So pigtail is a "codino" whereas "pony tail" is a "coda di cavallo", ok!
Grazie!

What about these? (I thought the one in the preview photo were braids)
They are not corn-rows nor dreads nor pigtails nor ponytails...

http://www.suke.org/gallery/albums/userpics/10154/normal_treccine_bacio.jpg


----------



## You little ripper!

Fedora said:
			
		

> Isn't coda di cavallo a pony tail?
> These are pigtails.  What are they in italian?


I think _pigtails_ are _codini. (masculine)
_


----------



## DanyD

No, usually they are "le codine".
"Il codino" is more often the pigtail boys with sufficient long hair do.
To my ear, "I codini" sounds like a lot of small pigtails, but maybe it's just my impression. However, when I was a child, I used to call the ones in that photo "le codine".


----------



## You little ripper!

DanyD said:
			
		

> No, usually they are "le codine".
> "Il codino" is more often the pigtail boys with sufficient long hair do.
> To my ear, "I codini" sounds like a lot of small pigtails, but maybe it's just my impression. However, when I was a child, I used to call the ones in that photo "le codine".


Thanks for clearing that up Dany.


----------



## Fedora

DanyD said:
			
		

> What about these? (I thought the one in the preview photo were braids)
> They are not corn-rows nor dreads nor pigtails nor ponytails...
> 
> http://www.suke.org/gallery/albums/userpics/10154/normal_treccine_bacio.jpg




I would say that these are really thin_ braids._ That picture isn't 100% clear so here's another picture: BRAIDS


----------



## DanyD

Thank you all!
You've been very kind!


----------



## miss scandinavia

Fedora said:


> Isn't coda di cavallo a pony tail?
> These are pigtails.  What are they in italian?
> 
> As for the girl in your link: In my honest opinion her hair looks crimped not braided. But I could be wrong. It only looks braided at the roots. Her actual hair looks crimped.




codine


----------



## luway

Charles Costante said:


> I think _pigtails_ are _codini. (masculine)
> _



DanyD in 2006 and Miss Scandinavia yesterday called them *codine* (plural, feminine), but I can tell you that people call them *codini* (plural, masculine), here where I live. So, I'd tend to say that both are used in Italy.


----------



## You little ripper!

luway said:


> DanyD in 2006 and Miss Scandinavia yesterday called them *codine* (plural, feminine), but I can tell you that people call them *codini* (plural, masculine), here where I live. So, I'd tend to say that both are used in Italy.


Thanks, Lu. If anyone questions my choice of word in the future, I can say that I speak North - Eastern Italian.


----------

